# What kind of grease for MTH and Lionel Engines?



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a few new engines that need some greasing. I was wondering what type or brand of grease do I use on the gearing?

I have a Lionel S2 electric locomotive which I sold on EBay. I test ran it when I bought it New and it was fine. I did not grease it though, figuring the next owner would do the job. I did sell it, only to have it returned by the owner saying it didn't run/didn't run smoothly and sounded like the gears were grinding.

When I received the engine back, I found that it still ran fine but still needed grease. I think the buyer was having some "buyer's remorse" and made up the mechanical excuse to return it. 

It is my only Lionel odyssey system piece, but one of three with TMCC systems I own (including two K-Line 0-6-0s) but I will keep it as I like the looks of the engine. 

I just want to grease it up correctly...

Tom


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Asked the same question many years ago and the consensus then was a product called Red "N" Tacky.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lucas-Oi...35&wl11=local&wl12=36052506&wl13=2815&veh=sem

That's what I use!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I read that red n tacky is red lithium grease. I use Lucas white lithium grease.
Lithium seems to be the common grease most guys use. I think lionel
is recommending lithium grease. The lithium seems to hang on the gears better than anything I have used.
It does not melt and run off.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Red n Tacky


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Is this enough?....lol

https://www.amazon.com/168-Each-Mul...5709026&sr=1-23&keywords=red+and+tacky+grease

Thanks guys, for the info.

Tom


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use red and tacky for the gearbox, but I don’t like it for the exposed gears. It gets too stringy and I’m concerned it might get on the track or wheels. For the exposed gears, I use Labelle 106 or XL NLGI 1. You could also use the Labelle or XL grease for the gearbox.

It’s best to get some kind of syringe for the Red and Tacky.

https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Glide-C...e=UTF8&qid=1515710257&sr=8-8&keywords=syringe


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice to know. I have a few different types of grease on order. The syringe I have already...from the drug store. 

I am curious to see how much better this S2 runs after I grease it...

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Krieglok since reading about red n tacky year or so ago i tried it on a prewar engine and it seemed to have quieted it down since then i have down many of our engines like that and like it . It does hold on to exposed gears has been my experience on our prewars engines.
Its been said to clean out as much as the older grease as possible before adding new.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, Dieseler. I will certainly give the red stuff a try! Most of my stuff is fairly new, so I haven't encountered the old grease situation yet. The few older used pieces I have appear to have never been greased up, so they definitely need attention...

Tom


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Just because it's new doesn't negate the need for grease. A lot of trains are coming from the manufacturer dry of grease. I usually grease and oil new engines or at least check them.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've been very pleased with the results from Red-N-Tacky. And, a 14 oz. cartridge is a lifetime supply for toy trains.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Red n Tacky grease has always worked well on all of my engines. One tube from an auto parts store will last you a lifetime. I use a syringe for internal and external gears and it adheres to them well. 

Use it sparingly on the external gears and you won't have any trouble with it transfer to the wheels and rails.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Jeff T said:


> Asked the same question many years ago and the consensus then was a product called Red "N" Tacky.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lucas-Oi...35&wl11=local&wl12=36052506&wl13=2815&veh=sem
> 
> That's what I use!



Same here. I have been using Red N' Tacky on all my locomotives for over 15 years. Once a year, just a "tiny" dab on the exposed gears. I highly recommend it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

It has really caught on in the tri-state area of Illinois, Indiana and Wisconsin. All by word of mouth. I have never seen it in any Model RR publication.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

It is a well kept secret, at least on the interweb. I am not a member of any clubs and I have not discussed basics like this with people I know firsthand who are already in the hobby, but in searching the net, nothing is really mentioned about using Red n Tacky on scale trains.

I have some on the way, but I have to see if my auto parts store carries it. 

Thanks for bearing with me and discussing a topic that comes up every time a newbie like me, gets in to O scale. The info is really great!

Tom


----------



## CincinnatiWestern (Jun 16, 2015)

One tube will last a lifetime. Great stuff, easy to find and any auto parts store or the auto section of many big box stores.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Is red and tacky compatible with plastic gears?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Maxum said:


> Is red and tacky compatible with plastic gears?


If the gears are delrin you really don't need to grease them. Grease will only add to the drag.

I have some grease that is red and its tacky but the label has a BMW logo on it.

Back in the day when BMW was making air cooled opposed cylinder motorcycles, owners were experiencing premature wheel spline failures. BMW offered this grease and said if you don't have the splines greased every 5,000 miles you void the warranty.
Turned out grease wasn't the problem but excessive clearances of the parts. Just their way of avoiding responsibilty. Replacing the splines with closely machined third party parts solved the problem.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.

Pete


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Krieglok said:


> It is a well kept secret, at least on the interweb. I am not a member of any clubs and I have not discussed basics like this with people I know firsthand who are already in the hobby, but in searching the net, nothing is really mentioned about using Red n Tacky on scale trains.


You don't hear of it because it is not advertised as a Model Railroad Grease. The hobby magazines don't highlight it because they don't get advertising $. Don't blame them. That's capitalism.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

That's true. Kind of like the Wahl Clipper Oil everyone in model railroading was applying to their tracks back in the 1980's.

Other than blurbs in MR and MRC, they never advertised their product for model railroading despite the fact that so many swore by it for improving track to locomotive electrical contact and performance with out loosing adhesion...

Tom


----------

